# is there a cell phone tracker app?



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have heard there are apps for gps and cell phone activity out there...anyone know if there is a app that works on tracking blackberry activity? I thought I would try this instead of a vr


----------



## Mustang1968 (Sep 14, 2013)

If they are using a Blackberry and they sync it to a computer you can find the backup file. The backup file will have an IPD extension and will contain backups of emails, text message, photos. Pretty much everything on the phone. You will need a utility to open the file and read it but it contains a wealth of information.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Most if not all of the cellphone spyware available will also do GPS tracking. It's not a normal app though, and more complicated to install.


----------



## Slipping (Nov 20, 2014)

so if you look into their apps, the ones they delete still stay there under the "updates" then "purchased". itll show you all the oens they ever had. obviously you cant log into them, but if you see apps that dont look right, theres your red flag. Its actually how I found out my husband was cheating.


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

Is this really the best way? Obviously you want to catch your man cheating. Is there a reason he would be cheating? Maybe you all should part ways?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Huzzah said:


> Is this really the best way? Obviously you want to catch your man cheating. Is there a reason he would be cheating? Maybe you all should part ways?


Maybe you should let your wife know that you are asking for advice about tying up your AP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Maybe you should let your wife know that you are asking for advice about tying up your AP.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Damn dude is it news that we are not all perfect! I always thought it would be hot to be stalked but not from a dude. My spouse and I have been living over 100 miles apart now for months. By that I mean separated. What else do you wanna know?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Does she know you are cheating on her? I don't think it is very fvcking cool to come on this forum asking for advice on how to tie up your fvcking mistress when some of the people responding are betrayed spouses. Maybe you should get your sh!T out in the open so at least people know who they are talking to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Does she know you are cheating on her? I don't think it is very fvcking cool to come on this forum asking for advice on how to tie up your fvcking mistress when some of the people responding are betrayed spouses. Maybe you should get your sh!T out in the open so at least people know who they are talking to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So I am not allowed to post anything on this site until you know everything about my personal life? And only if then you approve of my personal life? Do you approve of everyone else on here? Do you try to find a flaw in every story on this site? I understand your concern and your opinion due to the limited time I have had on here but I assure you the story constructed the way you have put it is not reality. I understand I have not shared enough to support anything other than the story you have put together. 
I would love to have the life I use to have with my spouse, but reality is it is over. It has been over since 2006. Any woman I associate with will be 2nd best to what she once was. Can we leave it at that?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Stop with the drama. You started asking for advice on how to get kinky while cheating on your wife in the sex in MARRIAGE section.

Not an appropriate forum for your "situation". I'll leave you be but don't expect good advice on how to be a better cheater or have more fun cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2little2late (Oct 7, 2014)

I used trackwary. Easy to install, even with trembling fingers and your heart pounding. You get access to texts, calls, pics (I think), plus you can turn the phone into a bug and listen to convos that are in close proximity of the phone. GPS as well, depending on your network. 

Good luck!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Who the hell still uses a Blackberry?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

2little2late said:


> I used trackwary. Easy to install, even with trembling fingers and your heart pounding. You get access to texts, calls, pics (I think), plus you can turn the phone into a bug and listen to convos that are in close proximity of the phone. GPS as well, depending on your network.
> 
> Good luck!


Really?!? On a Blackberry?!?


----------



## quester (Nov 22, 2014)

Blackberry Z10 (or OS10) is not so easy. None of the tracking apps available seem to be able to run headless (without an icon that the user sees) at this point. You can however use protect.blackberry.com to help *find* your Blackberry if you *lose* it, so to speak. It's a manual approach, but maybe the best you can do with a Z10.


----------

